# Fully-Rahmengröße wählen!?



## 007 (20. Januar 2003)

Mich würd mal interessieren, ob ihr eure Fully Rahmen eher klein oder grösser wählt.
Mein neuer Fullyrahmen ist etwas größer als es mein Hardtail war.
Das macht mir nun etwas Kopfzerbrechen.

Also lasst mal eure Erfahrungen rüberwachsen.


----------



## Floh (20. Januar 2003)

Beschäftigt mich auch, deswegen klink ich mich mal ein.
Es heisst hier öfter, Fully Rahmen lieber ein bisschen kleiner, weil man dann beweglicher ist auf dem Rahmen. Gilt aber nur, solange dann die Sattelstütze auch wirklich weit versenkbar ist und nicht wie bei den meisten y-Rahmen (Speci, Ghost etc.) dann am Dämpfer anschlägt, oder?
Werden wir doch mal konkret: Ich fahre am HT (sehr XC-orientiert) 20" (ca. 51 cm) Rahmengrösse (Oberkante Sattelrohr) bei 1,90 Grösse. Beinlänge hab ich vergessen, hab aber kurze Arme und lange Beine *grins*. Auf´m Rennrad hatte ich mal 60 cm, da war die Sattelstütze aber extrem kurz...
Vorschläge für Ghost Northshore FR waren damals 48 cm (19").

Wie würden sie entscheiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Januar 2003)

so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. da gibt es viele parameter die da reinspielen. ich hab bei meinen 1,92 nur 87er schrittlänge. deswegen suchte ich nen rahmen der ein langes oberrohr hat das nicht gerade durchgeht wie bspw beim bergwerk gemini oder votec m6 oder so sondern geknickt ist. mein lite rage erfüllt das total, hab da genung freiraum für´s erbmaterial und ne oberrohrlänge auf der ich meinen oberkörper verteilen kann. mein hardtailrahmen hat die selbe rahmenhöhe wie die des fullys. wüsste nicht, wieso für ein fully hier andere bedingungen gelten sollten als für ein hardtail, da man, wenn man sie beide für den in etwa selben einsatzzweck nimmt, die selben anforderungen an den rahmen und die beweglichkeit des fahrers darauf gestellt werden.

musst eben einen rahmen haben der zu deinem körper passt, welche grösse der jetzt hat ist zunächst doch mal zweitrangig sofern du damit fahren kannst und er deinen anforderungen gerecht wird. es kommt auch immer drauf an wie die hersteller die rahmenhöhe messen - die meisten geben ja mitte tretlager bis ende sitzrohr an, manche nur bis mitte oberrohr


----------



## Sherman (20. Januar 2003)

Ich bin 1,70m und hab nen 18,5" Rahmen.


----------



## 007 (20. Januar 2003)

das Klein Attitude in M (44,5cm)
und das Simplon Cirex MRS (49cm), bei 177-178cm Körpergröße.Schrittlänge ca 86cm.
Nun, laut Berechnung passt das Simplon mit 49cm Rahmenhöhe genau, ich war bis jetzt nur das Klein mit 44,5cm gewöhnt, deswegen kommt mir das Simplon ziemlich gross vor.

Schätze eher das Klein war etwas zu "klein" als das Simplon zu groß.

Oder was meint ihr.


----------



## Dafi (20. Januar 2003)

meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, wenn das Bike vorwiegend zum Fun auf engen Trails bewegt wird ist der kleiner Rahmen agiler - zum Allgemeingebrauch ist der Grössere der Bessere da neutraler im Fahrverhalten und stabilerem Geradeauslauf.

Dafi


----------



## yeah (20. Januar 2003)

mein Attitude ist auch 44cm lang und ich bin 180 cm gross. Für mich optimal. Mein AMP ist ein 46 cm ( wobei das das Oberrohr bei 38 cm anfängt, ist halt super abfallend ). Kleine Rahmen sind eher mein fall. Aber geschmacksache....



de YeaH


----------



## Chakotay (20. Januar 2003)

Die Rahmengröße gibt nur die Sattelrohrlänge an. Die ist aber völlig wurst (außer man ist sehr klein und muß sehen ob man (bzw. Frau) überhaupt trotz voll eingeschobener Stütze auf das Bike passt) Die wichtigste Größe ist die Länge des Oberrohrs.

Ich bin z.B. 191cm und fahre einen Rahmen (XL) mit 62cm Oberrohrlänge. Das ergab mit einem 13cm/20°-Vorbau eine angenehme Sitzposition. Ich würde sogar eher einen 64cm Rahmen mit 45° Vorbau bevorzugen. Die in den Bikeläden wollen einem allerdings immer einen "Kinderrahmen" aufschwätzen. Also bei mir einen L Rahmen mit 59cm Oberrohrlänge. Naja die fahren wahrscheinlich MTB wie ein Mädchen oder die fahren sogar nur ein Hollandrad .


----------



## Renato (20. Januar 2003)

Achte auf die Oberrohrlänge .

Alle anderen Rahmenmaße lassen sich nachträglich noch mehr oder minder korigieren .

-  Sitzrohrlänge mit der Sattelstütze .
-  Steuerrohrlänge mit Spacern .
-  Sitzrohr- und Steuerrohrwinkel lassen sich durch die Wahl
   der Gabel beeinflussen .
-  Nicht zu vergessen die verschiedenen Vorbaulängen und      
   Winkel .
-  Gerade oder gekröpfte Sattelstütze .  

Mit all diesen Teilen kann man das mtb auf seine speziellen Vorlieben und Einsatzzwecke abstimmen , wenn die Rahmenlänge
erst einmal passt .
Aber ich meine es macht keinen Sinn , einen zu kurzen Rahmen
durch extralangen Vorbau und gekröpfte Sattestütze zu verlängern .


----------



## Eckard (22. Januar 2003)

Achte auf die Stand-Over-Höhe.

Fullys sind, wegen des Einfederns, einige (bis zu acht) cm höher als Hardtails.


----------



## fex (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von renato _
> *Achte auf die Oberrohrlänge .
> 
> Al*



Naja, auch wieder so eine Aussage.

Nur ein Beispiel. Ich hätte mir eigentlich gerne ein Strike gekauft.
Da es dies aber entweder nur mit 44cm RH oder mit 49-50cm RH, aber im großen und ganzen ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr hat (leider wie viele andere Hersteller auch) und kein abgesenktes oder durchgebogenes, sitze ich auf dem 49er bei der eigentlich idealen Oberrohrlänge eben auf diesem im Stand mit meinen Lieblingskörperteilen auf (bei 1,79 Körpergröße!!!)
Also Quatsch! 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die meisten Bikehersteller bei der Wahl der Rahmenmaße von Fahrern mit elendig langen Spinnengliedmassen ausgehen.

Du kannst ein zu kurzes oder zu langes Oberrohr nicht einfach durch entsprechde Vorbauten und Sattelstützen ausgleichen (hast du ja schon selber erwähnt okayokay).
Ist der Rahmen  ausreichend hoch, so dass für knifflige Passagen ein ausreichender Notluftraum zu den Weichteilen (die berühmte Hand breit reicht meist) besteht, aber das Oberrohr kinderradkurz, so verlagerst du mit weitem Auszug und Kröpfung der Sattelstütze den Schwerpunkt des Körpers soweit nach hinten, so dass das Bike schon an der mickrigsten Steigung aufbäumt wie ein störrisches Pony.
Versuchst du mit einem längeren Vorbau dagegen zu halten, bekommst du schlechtere Karten bergab.
Ist das Oberrohr zu lang und hast du deine Position gerade so mit kurzem Vorbau und gerader Sattelstütze hingebogen, könnte eigentlich fast alles passen........bloß das jetzt die Körperverlagerung  für technische Passagen, gerade bergab, eingeschränkt ist und du dich vielleicht wunderst, warum dein Kumpel mit seinem "Kinderrad" gerade durch den steilen, mit Stufen durchsetzen Schottertrail davon surft. Du bist einfach zu mittig im Bike zentriert.(soweit zu den leidlichen und teueren Eigenerfahrungen)
Auch wenn du dich beim Fullykauf in Sachen RH und Schrittfreiheit an deinem HT orientierst, so solltest du bedenken, dass, wie von Eckard schon einmal erwähnt, das Fully durch die höher sitzende Kurbel eine größere Stand-Over -Höhe besitzt.
Es gibt kein Patentrezept.
Dazu kommen Einsatzbereich, Vorliebe für bestimmte Sitzpositionen (mit dem älter werden liegt oft in der Kürze die Würze  ) undundund.........
Die Arschkarte in Sachen optimalen Rahmen haben besonders die Biker unter 1,65m getroffen.
Für sie ist die Auswahl geradezu extrem begrenzt.
Entweder du lässt hier richtig Kohle oder...........
Also wie jetzt den optimalen Rahmen finden 
Früher (mei damals in der guten alten Zeit, als die Bikewelt noch in Ordnung war und es noch keine Fullys gab  ) , als ich noch im Bikeshop jobte, bin ich für die richtige Rahmengröße als erstes von der Sitzrohrlänge ausgegangen.
Die Methode ist rel. simpel. Sattel mit Sattelstütze GANZ reinschieben, über den SATTEL stellen. Dieser sollte jetzt nur leicht an den lieben Popo drücken. Ergebnis ist eine ausreichende Schrittfreiheit und häufig (bei HT-Standartgeometrierahmen) mit einem 120er Vorbau ein optimales Bike.
So ähnlich, auch wenn man zugegebener Maßen bei den meisten Fullys diese Methode nur schwerlich anwenden kann (ich denke mit einfach den Sattel, dh das blanke Sitzrohr ohne Sattel drückt nicht gerade in meine Fistel), verfahre ich auch noch heute.
Eigentlich nicht schlecht fand ich die zweite Auflage der von der Mountain Bike geschaffenen Berechnung zur Ermittlung des optimalen Bikes.
Und auch ein hochgelobtes Testsiegerbike (im Bezug auf den Rahmen gesehen) muß nicht das Optimum für jedermann sein.
Und noch was. Wenn man sich unsicher ist, testen, testen undnochmals testen (ok, ist oft schwerer als gesagt).
Denn die Angaben der Herteller sind oft blanke Theorie und scheinbar ungeeignete Parameter relativieren sich plötzlich in der Praxis.
Interessant ist der (wenn möglich) Vergleich bei der Beratung in verschiedenen Shops für ein und das selbe Bike.
Da gibt es manchmal haarsträubende Erlebnisse.......
Naja, soweit  gelabert..........*senfsenf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (24. Januar 2003)

...das mein Beitrag nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß , 
sondern nur eine aneinanderreihung von Tips war .
Was ich sagen wollte war , das die Grunddaten des Rahmens schon vorher stimmen müssen und das man dann die Feinabstimmung mit den genannten Komponenten durchführt .
Aber die Sitzposition stellt immer einen Kompromis da(r) .
Zu deinem Problem mit dem Scott-Rahmen kommt es , weil diese
meist ein kürzeres Oberrohr haben als vergleichbare Rahmen 
anderer Hersteller .


----------

